# Fostering Question



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

My newest doe Sugar has not had the easiest time with her litter so far. I am keeping a close eye on her - things seem to have settled, but I figured I better ask this just incase.

She had 14 babies and is a fairly small girl. I thought about fostering a few of them right from the beginning but I've never done it before, so I didn't.

I left her alone on day one, to relax with the bubs. On day two I removed her with a tube so that I could count the babies. I picked them up to do so because they were stacked on top of one another. I held them only long enough to do the counting. A few hours later I found the remains of one baby, that she had destroyed. A head count without touching showed that 2 babies were missing. I don't know if it was because I touched or if there was something wrong with those two.

Later that same night, Sugar pushed her bedding up against the water bottle and all of the water drained into the cage. I don't know exactly how long she had to be in a wet cage for - no more than a couple of hours because I check frequently, but that is quite long enough for new born babies. She had done her best to find dry places to put the babies. I quickly changed the bedding and warmed the babies back up. Since then it looks as though two more might be missing.

I'm not sure why she is destroying them. However, if more go missing I would like to consider fostering them.

BUT, both of my other does litters are already a week old. Sugars are only a few days. Will this be a problem? Will putting them with bigger babies cause problems for the young ones, or will they be okay? I really don't want to lose the big litter, but I also don't want to put them at more risk by putting them with babies that are more than double their size already.

Quick answers would be very greatly appreciated.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

The mom may be culling her litter down to something she can manage nutritionally. They do also reject any babies that may have something wrong with them. Personally I wouldn't try to foster just a few only because it may upset the mom even more but it really depends on her behavior. If she's moving the nest around she might enjoy a tissue box or other covered nest (not sure if she has something like that already). 10 babies is still a good size litter so I wouldn't worry too much. I usually take care of the culling part for the mom at day 2 and again at day 5 or 6. I have culled down to 4 for smaller moms. You should also remove any food stuff that has dyes and add high quality dry cat food for extra protein. Make her some scrambled eggs to help warm her up. Before you check on the nest pick up nesting material and rub it in your hands and also try not to use smelly soap or lotions on your hands and make sure not to hold the boy mouse before checking on them to eliminate the possibility that she may feel threatened.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks Beth. Being one of my first litters, I was so excited for a large number. I know I should have thought about culling, but I guess it just never crossed my mind.

As far as a nest goes, I have her in a small igloo and gave her a big piece of paper towel - she has ripped it up and created a complete cave out of it. I have not disturbed that.

And I will be sure to rub my hands in the bedding next time. Very good thought. 

She gets scrambled eggs as well as Diamond Natural dog food (as the better part of her diet, there are other things as well). I thought cat food wasn't good because of high oils? I have good cat food too though - would it be better to feed that over dog food?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sure dog food is fine and it sounds like you're already covered the bases for food so that's definitely not the issue. If a few more disappear in the next couple days (or sooner) you can move them to the foster mom but I would try to move them all and split them up between the other two does. In a couple days the babies will be bigger and be able to fight to the top of the pile in the other litter better. A doe only has 10 nipples and can only feed that many at a time so hopefully the mom has calmed down and sees that everyone can eat now.


----------

